# Speech Class



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice one chief.

Presentations make me wish the ground would swallow me whole lol.

You've come a long way.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Well done.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah bro you should stick it out.

Sounds like you've already done the hardest part that's for sure.

I hate presentations too like ive already said i dunno cos it's like the only thing that makes me blush n it makes me feel all awkward but yeah the apprehension is usually the killer but once your doing it you find you can cope.

Seriously though i know it's a tough one but stick at it if you can.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soz my bad, good stuff bro.


----------



## NR. (Jan 1, 2009)

..My worst class ever! And I have two degrees. I'd rather take the hardest math than going to speech. 
One of my teachers, a botox b!tch with calf implants, embarrassed me in front of the class.. ugh! Sometimes having good memory is just a bad thing. :no


----------

